

Monofur: a groovy coding font - michalmarko
http://eurofurence.net/monofur.html

======
confuzatron
That font looks truly terrible in the example shown on the page. I assumed
that it was a problem with my browser, but it turns out the sample is a
bitmap. It looks like a decent font resized using the worst bitmap resizing
algorithm in the shop.

